# a handy, pocket-sized trimming tool



## a1Jim

Hey Gary
Nice little plane . surprising it was Sharp right out of the box usually they need some more sharpening before using.


----------



## cabinetmaster

I have one like that and it is great for planing miters when you are installing trim. Really a time saver.


----------



## PineInTheAsh

The Buck Bros. brand generally markets good items to a budget price point.

I love adding to the arsenal.

No reason not to have two of these: one for the shop, and one for the travel tool box.


----------



## JohnGray

Nice little plane where did you purchase it?


----------



## gfixler

John - I picked it up at Home Depot. There's a link to it in the last paragraph.


----------



## spanky46

Buy me one too Dad! Happy Fathers Day

Nice little tool Gary!


----------



## Karson

looks nice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like you are jointing that short little board with the short little plane ) I've noticed youj can get old stanleys on ebay for $20 and less for the #4 especially. That must have been the most common plane ever made.


----------



## stefang

Thanks Gary, as usual I enjoyed video and review and I am surprised something so cheap not only works, but actually works right out of the box. Cudos to Buck Bros. This could make a good gift for a kid interested in woodworking.


----------



## laflaone

I got one at HD about 6 mos ago. They are under $10. My only complaint is that the blade is so short, it won't properly fit in my Veritas MKII jig without juryrigging a backer to hold it. That complaint is a small one. It really does do a pretty good job given its size.


----------



## PeytonO

Glenn Kelman, chief executive and president of Redfin, said that it will not open offices across the Island to launch its services. He said one office in either Melville or Huntington would be enough. The online brokerage would just develop and introduce better features, in addition to its foreclosed home search tools.


----------



## Elaine

Made in USA - steel staying in USA. I think I have a couple young boys who could use this in their tool box. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## hObOmOnk

I love those little planes.

I do a lot of twig mosaic works that involves splitting twigs, then glueing and tacking them in to patterns.
I use these little planes to smooth the bottom side of the split twigs.

I use two so I can work longer without a break for sharpening.

I hold the plane upside-down in my hand and rake the split twig over the blade.
This is an old coopers trick for fine fitting wooden bucket staves.


----------



## lwoodt

cool stuff.i need a couple.thanks for the review and video


----------



## jim1953

Nice Plane


----------



## DJ5

Does anyone know where I can get replacement blades? Home Depot and Lowes doesn't carry them.


----------



## Mambrax

Got one years ago. Never tuned it up (just learning the process now), but should be ready in the next day or so.


----------

